# NiMH/LiPo Charger



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi guys,

Do you guys know of a decently priced ($50) charger that can charge both NiMH and LiPo batteries. I found one that can charge NiMH and Lithium Ion, but they aren't the same thing, correct?

I know of the Triton, but that's $120....too much right now.

In case you're wondering I have a Parkzone Super Decathlon with a 370 motor in it. The manual says it can handle 3cell LiPo by removing a jumper. I tested it with some guys at my local club using a 2100 mah 3cell Lipo...yes way too much, but it did fine. The motor was pretty hot, though. Can this size motor handle the extra voltage?

The stock batt. is 8.4V 600 mah.

So now I'm wondering if I should forget about a NiMH charger and just go LiPo if my plane can handle it. No sense in buying 2 chargers since Lipo gives much more run time and the almost same power at half-throttle.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

I think I answered my own question.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> I think I answered my own question.


most lipo chargers will charge li-ion


----------

